# PEAK OIL and 9/11



## reichstag911 (1 July 2005)

PEAK OIL AND 911:
----------------

......BOTH HERE IN THE UNITED STATES AND AROUND THE WORLD I AM NOT
ALONE IN BELIEVING THAT THE ATTACKS OF SEPTMEBER 11TH WERE
FACILITATED, ORCHESTRATED AND EXECUTED BY THE UNITED STATES
GOVERNMENT. 

HOWEVER, THERE IS A GREAT DEAL OF
MISUNDERSTANDING AND CONCLUSION JUMPING ABOUT THESE
ASSESSMENTS THAT IS NOT SUPPORTED BY THE EVIDENCE. I WAS
TRAINED AS A POLICE OFFICER AND DETECTIVE, AND FOR MANY YEARS
NOW I HAVE BEEN AN EFFECTIVE INVESTIGATIVE JOURNALIST BECAUSE
I HAVE ADHERED TO STRICT EVIDENTIARY AND INVESTIGATIVE
STANDARDS.

THE 9/11 ATTACKS WERE THE RESULT OF DELIBERATE PLANNING AND
ORCHESTRATED EFFORTS BY IDENTIFIABLE LEADERS WITHIN THE U.S.
GOVERNMENT, AND THE ENERGY AND FINANCIAL SECTORS, TO SEE A
PEARL HARBOR-LIKE ATTACK WHICH WOULD PROVIDE THE AMERICAN
EMPIRE WITH A PRETEXT FOR WAR, INVASION AND THE SEQUENTIAL
CONFISCATION OF OIL AND NATURAL GAS RESERVES, OR THE KEY
TRANSPORTATION ROUTES THROUGH WHICH THEY PASS.


9-11 WAS A PREMEDITATED MURDER AND IN MY BOOK, AND HERE TONIGHT, I WILL NAME SOME OF THE SUSPECTS WHO COMMITTED THE CRIME. IN MY
BOOK I WILL SHOW YOU OVERWHELMING EVIDENCE OF THEIR GUILT
WHICH I WOULD BE PROUD AND CONFIDENT TO PLACE EITHER BEFORE
A DISTRICT ATTORNEY OR A JURY.

HISTORICALLY, THE ASSERTION THAT THE UNITED STATES
GOVERNMENT WOULD ORCHESTRATE AN ATTACK UPON AMERICAN
INTERESTS HAS AMPLE PRECEDENT. FORMER NATIONAL SECURITY
ADVISOR ZBIGNIEW BRZEZINSKI DESCRIBED THE NEED FOR SUCH AN
EVENT IN SEVERAL PLACES IN HIS 1997 BOOK “THE GRAND
CHESSBOARD.” 

IT WAS I WHO FIRST BROUGHT THIS BOOK TO WORLD
ATTENTION IN LATE 2001. THE PROJECT FOR A NEW AMERICAN
CENTURY MADE REFERENCE TO THE NEED FOR SUCH AN ATTACK IN ITS
2000 REPORT “REBUILDING AMERICA’S DEFENSES.” 

DECLASSIFIED TOP SECRET DOCUMENTS DISCLOSED BY AUTHOR JAMES BAMFORD IN HIS BOOK, “BODY OF SECRETS” TELL US THAT IN 1962 THE JOINT CHIEFS
HAD APPROVED A PLAN CALLED “OPERATION NORTHWOODS” WHICH
WAS A COVERT OPERATION THAT WOULD SHOOT DOWN AMERICAN
AIRCRAFT AND STAGE ATTACKS ON AMERICAN MILITARY FACILITIES
WITH THE INTENT OF BLAMING THOSE ATTACKS ON FIDEL CASTRO AND
PROMPTING THE SUBSEQUENT US INVASION AND OCCUPATION OF
CUBA.

THE DECLASSIFIED NORTHWOODS DOCUMENTS CAN BE SEEN AND
DOWNLOADED FROM THE FTW WEB SITE. BUT ONCE VIEWED, THEY
CANNOT BE IGNORED.

THEREFORE IT CANNOT BE SAID THAT SUCH A THING HAS NEVER BEEN
CONCEIVED OF OR CARRIED OUT BY AMERICAN POLITICAL LEADERS.
FROM THE SINKING OF THE BATTLESHIP MAINE, TO THE GULF OF
TONKIN, AND INDEED, EVEN TO PEARL HARBOR ITSELF, HISTORY TODAY
PROVIDES US WITH ABUNDANT DOCUMENTATION OF US GOVERNMENT
COMPLICITY IN VARYING DEGREES IN SIMILAR ATTACKS. 

THE BOOK “DAY OF DECEIT” AND OTHER RECORDS FROM THE NATIONAL ARCHIVES
HAVE SHOWN US THAT THE ROOSEVELT ADMINISTRATION HAD BROKEN
THE JAPANESE CODES WELL BEFORE DECEMBER 7TH, AND THAT A
CONSCIOUS DECISION WAS MADE TO ALLOW THE ATTACK ON PEARL
HARBOR TO TAKE PLACE. 

THIS WAS INTENDED TO PROVIDE THE NECESSARY IMPETUS FOR US ENTRY INTO THE SECOND WORLD WAR AT A TIME WHEN GREAT BRITAIN WAS BUCKLING UNDER THE MILITARY BLITZKRIEG, AERIAL BOMBING AND U-BOAT WARFARE OF THE THIRD REICH.

CROSSING THE RUBICON IS A DETECTIVE STORY THAT GETS TO THE
INNERMOST CORE OF THE 9/11 ATTACKS. IT PLACES 9/11 AT THE
CENTER OF A DESPERATE NEW AMERICA, CREATED BY SPECIFIC,
NAMED INDIVIDUALS IN PREPARATION FOR PEAK OIL: AN ECONOMIC
CRISIS LIKE NOTHING THE WORLD HAS EVER SEEN.....


http://www.fromthewilderness.com/PDF/Commonwealth.pdf


----------



## tech/a (1 July 2005)

*Re: PEAK OIL and 911.*

I've seen them I tell you.
They can morph into humans,they are in every government corrupting at the highest level.
Even posting on forums---turning us all into confused and helpless warp minded human beings.Incapable of trusting anyone.Dis jointed,un united,valnerable.

*Dont believe ANYONE*

This sort of conspiracy theory has been going on since the early ages and will continue for ever.Do you understand that parallel theories are being presented by other theorists in other countries which hold veiws far removed from these.

Each have their own psychotic members of their society each with different agendas.
Who,'s theory is right---if any at all.

I say live your own life and let others live theirs.
Even if the theories--which ever ones you pick are right--you cant do a thing about it!

Dont waste time trying to control that which you cant.

*Ever thought that this sort of Anti American sentiment has been designed by terrorists to undermine their enemy---start the rot within!!
There is no shortage of material!! *


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 July 2005)

*Re: PEAK OIL and 911.*



			
				reichstag911 said:
			
		

> PEAK OIL AND 911:
> ----------------
> 
> ......BOTH HERE IN THE UNITED STATES AND AROUND THE WORLD I AM NOT
> ...




Hi,

What is your agenda, for the second time? I'll guess you might not be caucasian, but enjoy the life you have in a free and secular country. 

This is sick! No one in their right mind would contemplate such a thing. those who value life differently would, though; and we all know who they are. The people who would stone a woman to death over pre marital sex. I think that needs to be on your agenda!


----------



## reichstag911 (2 July 2005)

*Re: PEAK OIL and 911.*

Hi,

Come out of denial.

Open your mind.

Read more please.

*You don't know what you don't know.*

Here's a small taste ...


Going to War: The American use of War Pretext Incidents.
Going to War: Unraveling the Tangled Web of American Pretext
Stratagems (1846-1989)
*http://coat.ncf.ca/articles/links/how_to_start_a_war.htm*


General admits to secret air war.
THE American general who commanded allied air forces during the Iraq
war appears to have admitted in a briefing to American and British
officers that coalition aircraft waged a secret air war against Iraq
from the middle of 2002, nine months before the invasion began.
*http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-1669640,00.html*


Was 9/11 Allowed to Happen?
Summary of 9/11 Timeline Developed by Paul Thompson.
*http://www.wanttoknow.info*


The Coincidence Theorist's Guide to 9/11.
*http://rigorousintuition.blogspot.com/2004/08/coincidence-theorists-guide-to-911.html* 

September 11th And The Bush Administration
Compelling Evidence for Complicity. 
*http://educate-yourself.org/cn/sep11andbushadmin31aug03.shtml*


Distillation of Bush's Speech - The Words Your Government Wants You To Remember.
*http://www.signs-of-the-times.org/signs/signs20050629.htm*


*http://www.globalresearch.ca*


*http://www.newdawnmagazine.com/Articles.html#nwo*


U.S. Election Fraud BBC Video.
*http://65.40.245.240/voxpop/bbcvote.htm*


The economy,politics,geo-politics and global finances are all interlinked and increasingly so...

They are all a manifestation of a sociological mood change that first appeared in 2000 with the beginning of the massive equity bear market...

People who are not aware of the BIG picture will be substantially disadvantaged - and unfortunately that will be many...


----------



## reichstag911 (2 July 2005)

*The Neo-Con Handbook.*

YES the Neo-Cons have their own website:

http://www.newamericancentury.org/RebuildingAmericasDefenses.pdf 

Happy reading  : )



YES it's all connected  : )
The resource wars...
*http://www.financialsense.com/fsu/editorials/vaughn/2005/0630.html*


----------



## DTM (2 July 2005)

The Australian SAS were operating (with deadly results) in IRAQ way before the war was declared, which makes you think that IRAQ was going to get invaded no matter what.  

I do think that the IRAQ invasion was about oil and only oil, which ties in with the US foreign policy of making sure the US is the only super power on this planet.  In attempting to control oil, the US has made it harder for everyone ($60 per barrel and will increase) and world wide economies.  

Personally, I was against the war but a lot of good is coming out with IRAQ's people now free.  We now have a job to finish and once the IRAQ army and police are up and running we can get out of there.  Of course its not as simple as training the troops and leaving because of the level of resistance from insurgents.  It doesn't help when we may also be training up the enemy.  

Personally, I don't think that there will be much peace in IRAQ because of the history of the different tribes.  They've got a big stoush coming thats been building up over the centuries and I say lets step out of the way and let them have it.  A bit like Yugoslavia where it needs a tyrant to control the populations.  Once Tito died, all hell broke loose.  Yugoslavia had their blood letting and now people are just trying to pick up the broken peices and heal their past.

As to the conspiracy theorists, I do think that they do have something to go on.  My best friend's children go to the same school as one of our top ranked intelligence officer's children.  Now he said that the American's Intelligence knew the attack was coming but didn't do anything about it.  Some thing about sacrificing a few lives for the better of the majority.  He also said that their (Australia's) main worry was the influence of the chinese through growth of business networks across the pacific and asia.  Now this was told to me 2 years ago and now the lid is being blown on Chinese operations within Australia.  I really dont care about these going ons because governments will do what governments will do.  We're too busy kissing China's *derrier* anyway so I suppose it really doesn't matter.

Sorry to ramble on....  but the US is creating a lot of volatility in the markets which is good for me...


----------



## son of baglimit (2 July 2005)

persoanlly, i think the author has had to much use of his own web site - INVESTOR SEX CHANGE - no thanks, i'll just stick to trading MUL if i want my goolies cut off.
i think that should bring the relevant amount of reality back to this thread.


----------



## mikeA (3 July 2005)

Go back to HC reichstag


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 July 2005)

Reichstag,

I have a conspiracy for you. Mybe you can peruse the link and let me know what you think; you being the conspiracy master in all.  

Are you ready? 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/science/...damage-us-study/2005/07/03/1120329314733.html


In Australia we have a lack of water problem. Now, I think the authorities have invented this story to make people stop taking showers.  

Snake Pliskin


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 July 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Reichstag,
> 
> I have a conspiracy for you. Mybe you can peruse the link and let me know what you think; you being the conspiracy master in all.
> 
> ...



No actual water shortage in Australia, it's just in the wrong place. In Tasmania we have enough fresh water flowing down the Derwent upstream of Hobart to easily run Sydney and Melbourne with plenty to spare. And of course we have plenty of other rivers and so much water that we generate more hydro-electricity than every mainland state put together... 

A Bass Strait water pipeline! Now there's an idea!!!   

On more mundane things though, water saving shower heads seem to produce more "steam" than the old type which is a bit of a worry... Does anyone know how much of a risk this manganese really is? Is there a high concentration in Aussie water?


----------



## reichstag911 (5 July 2005)

Anyone bother to read what DTM wrote ?


*"As to the conspiracy theorists, I do think that they do have something to go on. My best friend's children go to the same school as one of our top ranked intelligence officer's children. Now he said that the American's Intelligence knew the attack was coming but didn't do anything about it. Some thing about sacrificing a few lives for the better of the majority."*




*Snake Pliskin:*

Did you read any of the links or is your head still in the sand ?
The penny WILL drop ... eventually.
Trust me.


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2005)

I've noticed that conspiricy theory debunkers like to use satire to argue against whatever the C.T. is.

No factual arguments, just ridicule and satire. Bad Form!

Lets hear some reasoned arguements Tina et al.

For those that don't believe in conspiricy theories: Remember Oliver North? Can you say "Iran Contra Affair"? How about "Watergate"....Rainbow Warrior? etc etc

WAKE UP FOR GOD'S SAKE!

As far as the question as to how it affects traders:

Can you say "Event Risk"?

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 July 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I've noticed that conspiricy theory debunkers like to use satire to argue against whatever the C.T. is.
> 
> No factual arguments, just ridicule and satire. Bad Form!
> 
> ...




Yes, a touching post Wayne. I thought my satire was, just that. 

With regards to the events you documented, they have been proven and simply are historical, unrelated events to Sept 11. They show however the direct link to government, notably the Raindow warrior incident; 10 years prison for the two French agents arrested. The rest escaped in a nuclear sub to Tahiti - French territory.  

I afford the American government no prejudice and believe in being presumed innocent until proven guilty, contrary to human nature - in this case prevalent. I also don't trust hearsay, as Reichstag posted, such as what someone's friend at a pre-school said. People with knowledge of such matters would be wise to keep quiet; once again not proven fact. 

Wayne I won't ridicule you because I feel you add a lot to this forum, even if your posts are brief. It is a stock forum and is annoying when people have agendas and don't contribute to the STOCK side of the general chat forum. 

"Event risk"!

Cheers back


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2005)

Tina,

The point I would like to make is that all these things are conspiracy theories until proven.

The circumstances around 9/11 event contain many anomalies...too many to ignore or pass off as hysterical "conspiracy theories". Too many, NOT to arouse suspicion.

The reality of our Anglo-Saxon system is that the system is adversarial, and requires each side to build a case against the other, adding ANY and ALL evidence, no matter how tenuous or circumstantial.

Having unfortunately been subject to this adversarial process, I now know how it works.

The 911 accusers have built a most credible case, which at this point, goes substantively unanswered.

This leaves many of us to fear the worst.

Cheers


----------



## Hanrahan (5 July 2005)

Conspiracy theories are an odd thing. Nobody stands taller or salutes more stiffly than a Yank when the Star Spangled Banner is unfurled. Equally nobody dumps as much **** on their institutions. 

I have had the luxury of broad band net for a while so I can read widely, and I know how to add "+hoax" to Google searches. I recommend it.

Get over it! Most things are as they appear. Including Chapelle.


----------



## reichstag911 (6 July 2005)

TINA:

10 years prison for the criminal spies eh ?

I don't think so...



Sounds like you are one of the many naive and uninformed ppl who swallowed the *bogus* Howard/NeoCon-artist trash regarding WMD's in Iraq.

You prolly believe Sadam is linked with 911 too !

Don't worry - the penny will drop one day  : )

But the sheeple will still suffer.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 July 2005)

reichstag911 said:
			
		

> TINA:
> 
> 10 years prison for the criminal spies eh ?
> 
> ...




Reichstag,

Goodbye!

love Snake Pliskin


----------



## reichstag911 (7 July 2005)

TINA:

Goodbye !

Have a nice trip  : )


----------



## RichKid (7 July 2005)

If China starts securing oil supplies and ownership of US energy assets it is not going to help the US. Not a very 'free' market when the govt gets involved- same criticism the US levies upon the communist regime when foreign companies try to enter China. 


> *Reds Under The Bed! Yellow Ones, That Is*
> July 05 2005 - Australasian Investment Review – (AIR)
> 
> Americans are paranoid. No, I don’t just mean in general, I mean they’ve turned a new shade of paranoid recently after a Chinese company, China National Offshore Oil Company (CNOOC) had the sheer audacity to make a formal bid for one of the icons of everything America stands for – an oil company. Unocal, to be precise.
> ...


----------

